
Life and Death of a Planetary System - hunglee2
https://exoplanets.nasa.gov/life-and-death/intro/
======
winchling
_Q. Will Earth always be able to support life? A. Probably not [...] Over the
next couple of billion years, the increasing amounts of energy Earth will
receive from the aging, expanding Sun will warm its atmosphere._

Two billion years' work is a hefty amount in terms of scientific and
technological development, assuming people survive. So, as David Deutsch would
point out, what actually happens will depend on what solar engineers _choose_
to do.

~~~
gonvaled
At some point it will become more economical to terraform other planets than
to prevent the Earth from unterraforming.

Assuming the technology is there, we will have lots of choices available.

Maybe we can even do both.

~~~
saagarjha
> Assuming the technology is there

This is a rather large assumption to make, considering we can’t even control
the environment of our own planet currently.

~~~
gonvaled
We are talking about two billion years! It's a possibility, in no way the only
one.

It can happen that any crisis wipes us, or even life in the planet, out.

------
momentmaker
Thanks for sharing this. Nice learning more about our Universe on Christmas
day :)

------
agumonkey
Got me curious, how large the impact of a dying sun or a changing planet ..

------
amriksohata
According to Hindu cosmology, there is no absolute start to time, as it is
considered infinite and cyclic. There are multiple universes, each takes birth
from chaos, grows, decays and dies into chaos, to be reborn again. Further,
there are different and parallel realities.

~~~
aaaaaaaaaab
According to the Lord of The Rings, the world was sung into existence by Eru
Ilúvatar and his Valaar. Elves, orcs, trolls, goblins and other creatures also
came into existence.

~~~
dang
Please do not take HN threads further into religious flamewar.

